# groundman with a truck



## treeslayer (Oct 22, 2009)

NW Illinois, I'm picking up some work, need some help.

I'm living in Island Lake.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 6, 2009)

No reply's.
typical of most people here, dont want to :censored:work.


----------



## mpatch (Nov 6, 2009)

*work*

IM sent


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 6, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've thought about relpying to your post, but I live 480 miles away and have to be home (no ifs ands or butts) every other week from Thrusday night until Monday Morning. The other 10 days I'm free but I also have to make enough to pay to to run up there and back plus pay enough every night to stay at a RV campground. Let me know if 10 days on, 4 days off schedule will work for you. I'd love to work with you. Take care and hope everything works out with or without me.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 7, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Hey how about those of us that are to busy working to even respond to your thread!



Lucky ba$tards.......


----------

